# Mobistel bei Mediamarkt



## KarrerJoe (23 Juli 2017)

Habe mir vor über einem Jahr ein günstiges Mobistel Android Teil bei Media Markt gekauft.
Nun ist es keine Rennmaschine, aber tut brav seinen DIenst als Zweithandy.
Jetzt lese ich dass bei (einem??) bei MediaMarkt gekauften Mobistel aller möglicher Müll (Viren?) vorinstalliert war.
Bisher habe ich nichts in der Richtung bemerkt.
Was kann ich machen, reicht zur Sicherheit einmal zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen ?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2017)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...herzentrale-klagt-gegen-media-markt-1.3592816

http://www.zdnet.de/88305361/verbra...d-smartphone/?inf_by=59748c1b681db819508b45a9
http://www.chip.de/news/Wegen-99-Euro-Smartphone-Klage-gegen-Media-Markt_119173720.html


----------



## Quadrsimo (2 Dezember 2018)

ist grade wieder aktuell


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2018)

Der Laden ist  pleite: 
https://www.firminform.de/unternehmen/Mobistel-GmbH-Hofheim-am-Taunus


----------



## RosiBuh (21 Januar 2019)

kommt angeblichauch bei huawei vor


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

RosiBuh schrieb:


> kommt angeblichauch bei huawei vor


Wirklich? Kenne viele, die eins haben, gab bis heute keine beschwerten. :/

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mir noch nie ein Smartphone irgendwo so gekauft habe. Immer bei irgendeinen Anbieter, meist ist das direkt Vodafone. Kommt man meist sowieso darauf, wenn man Verträge über https://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/handyvertrag/ vergleicht, weil Vodafon doch meist schon günstiger als andere sind. Aber ich die bekommen ja auch die gleichen Geräte, wie MediaMarkt und Co oder. Vodafone packt immer seine eigenen Apps drauf und nimmt wahrscheinlich auch andere runter. Würde mich schon mal interessieren, wie so ein Smartphone aussieht, wenn es direkt von Samsung kommt. Was ist da drauf, wahrscheinlich nur Android als Betriebssystem und da wird es wohl keine Viren geben.


----------



## E-S (19 Januar 2021)

Hallo Mobistel,

wieso seid ihr pleite??????

Eure Smartphones sind erstklassig


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2021)

Eine etwas merkwürdige Geschichte: Der Laden ist laut Wirtschaftsauskünften  seit Anfang 2018  pleite.




__





						Mobistel
					





					www.herstellerlink.de
				



Die Webseite mobistel.de ist nicht erreichbar. Von wem die  Smartphone stammen, die bei Amazon
unter dem Markennamen Mobistel  angeboten werden, ist daher   unklar.


----------

